

The New York Times Website is Down - antonioevans
http://nytimes.com/

======
nlh
They're providing updates through the twitters, though not terribly
informative ones...

@nytimes: Part 1/3: As you are undoubtedly aware, we are experiencing a server
issue that has resulted in our e-mail and Web site being unavailable.

@nytimes: We believe the outage is the result of an internal issue, which we
expect to be resolved soon. (2/3)

@nytimes: We will communicate further when we have more information. - from
@NYTimesComm (3/3)

------
alxndr
From the NY Times Twitter account,
[https://twitter.com/nytimes](https://twitter.com/nytimes)

"As you are undoubtedly aware, we are experiencing a server issue that has
resulted in our e-mail and Web site being unavailable."

"We believe the outage is the result of an internal issue, which we expect to
be resolved soon."

"We will communicate further when we have more information. - from
@NYTimesComm"

------
alanbyrne
Yet if you browse to the IP's directly, it is up...

[http://170.149.168.130](http://170.149.168.130)

~~~
cscheid
"Wednesday, August 14, 2013 Last Update: 11:07 AM ET" 2 hours ago as of this
post.

------
tlongren
I've had no issues loading nytimes.com from multiple internet connections and
various browsers. So not really down, maybe not updated, but definitely not
down. I suppose they had it mostly resolved by time I tried browsing there,
though.

------
couradical
When I looked into it earlier, their zone file was pretty empty except for
some ns records and www. I'm assuming that something cleaned it out a bit as
even the root record didn't resolve.

------
parimm
nslookup nytimes.com

Server: 127.0.1.1

Address: 127.0.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name: nytimes.com

Address: 170.149.168.130

Name: nytimes.com

Address: 170.149.172.130

going to [http://170.149.168.130](http://170.149.168.130) works but going to
nytimes.com doesnot work. Whats going on here?

~~~
aceperry
Funny, using [http://www.rexswain.com/cgi-
bin/httpview.cgi](http://www.rexswain.com/cgi-bin/httpview.cgi) to look at the
site, I get the NYTimes' homepage. Using Chrome, I get: Http/1.1 Service
Unavailable

~~~
aceperry
Nevermind! It works now. :P

------
gearoidoc
How does this get to the frontpage of HN?

------
swiil
Anyone know on what's going on?

~~~
untog
An internal issue, not a cyberattack as previously reported.

------
untog
It's back up, mostly.

